

Parker Higgins on Twitter – “Samsung SmartTV Privacy Policy” - steeples
https://twitter.com/xor/status/564356757007261696

======
kaonashi
I have one of these TV's; they have a feature where you can push a microphone
button to issue voice commands. I'm assuming this is to do with what's picked
up while the voice command prompt is active, which is when you push the
button.

I don't think that the TV actively listens at all times, unless someone has
evidence to that effect.

